# Oliva event at Corona Smoke Shop in Jackson, Michigan



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Anybody going to be at Corona's Oliva event this Friday, December 5th? I'm riding down with a couple of guys who I go to school with.

4-8pm

Address:
305 NW Avenue 
Jackson, MI 49201

Be there!


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

I worked in Jackson for five years...I'm notifying my two friends who still work there! Thanks for the heads up!


----------

